# Stabilizer help



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a diamond razor edge and was looking to get a stabilizer and was wondering what I should get and how to put it on help please


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you looking to balance the bow or kill vibration? If you just want something small to kill some vibe, you can't beat an s-coil, but if you want to balance the bow, a doinker dish or a b-stinger would be a good choice as would some of the stabs that small companies offer (there's quite a few on here, Coach Bernies being one that comes to mind).

Also, right under the grip on your bow, there's a bushing that is tapped to accept 5/16-24 thread size. It's standard for almost every stabilizer on the market, so just buy one you like and it'll screw into your bow.


----------



## longshot95 (Jan 15, 2012)

Doinker dish you can get them in just about any length your looking for but I would get a 10 or 12".


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you could look for an octane, a carbon blade, a doinker dish, a b-stinger.. choices are unlimited and they all do the same thing, so pick one you like!


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i have an octane and it does alittle of both of stabilizin and vib control


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

depends on what you want. for stabilizing something above 8" IMO is best, i personally wont go below 10" and i like a good amount of end weight.

for vib damp then anything really. 

whats your price range and what do you want from your stabilizer?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How well you want the setup? How much you wanna spend? Hunting or target?

We can work a setup six ways from Sunday but we need a bit more info


----------



## HoytShooter30X (Nov 13, 2011)

We do need more info but ya. it all depends on what you are pklanning to shoot, indoor or outdoor, target or 3-d, hunting or field...... I can give you more info from there if you want to message me. =)


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

It will be used for hunting mostly my draw length is 24.5in and draw weight is 53 pounds and my price range is around a 100 dollars have bday coming in march


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

these supplies looks pointless right now but when im done its gonna look awesome gonna start making them for all my friends. They work!!!!! this one is gonna be a 11.5 inch and gonna come out around 9-10 oz and i will have pics of it on my bow tomorrow. Will explain the process too


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

10" 8oz Bstinger pro hunter or the new hunting stab


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

To me, we could sit here all day long and spit out a HUGE list of things for you to put on your bow to make it hold steadier and take out vibe. Personally, the ONLY thing that can be done is to find a place with a bunch of different ones and throw them on. Play with the weights, lengths, different rubber attachments, brands bars, angles, offsets, etc. Heck, even throw on a V-Bar or two and see what happens (I ended up taking a front and back rod with me when I went hunting). The point is, you have to play with it as far as hunting stabs goes. Now target stabs is a different story...


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Thearchery97 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fuse hunter blade or whatever it's called


----------

